# Lets see Whelen lights



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

post some pics of your Whelen led lights 

like the responder lp Tir3's Talons and more


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

100% Whelen amber LED's and 6 HAW strobes on my truck. I have the Responder LP and Dual Talon. I need to get the clear cover for the mini bar.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

This thread has many more pictures and a couple videos:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56338


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

looks awsome


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

Whelen Lin 3


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

Whelen Mini Liberty

kind of blurry google video was the only one who would accept the file.

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-8597877320561105874&hl=en


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

I have the same dash light as you TLC but mine is mounted up just below the rear view mirror. Love the look of your 99...I want to do it too, but need to decide if I'm going to keep mine or trade up!! Looks Good!


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I have a whelen slim miser at the same location (bottom of windshield) also on the roof is a whelen guardian duel strobe which works great..I'm looking for something more aerodynamic for the roof..but keep it a mini...any sug????


GO PATS....


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Side mounted TIR3s for intersections. Whelen Cornering strobes






Rear Strobe Setup






Front Strobes






Front TIR3s and LIN3s


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

mikelawtown;505261 said:


> I have a whelen slim miser at the same location (bottom of windshield) also on the roof is a whelen guardian duel strobe which works great..I'm looking for something more aerodynamic for the roof..but keep it a mini...any sug????
> 
> GO PATS....


I own a Whelen Slim Miser also but got the Talon to match the Responder LP light bar. My friend is borrowing the slim miser and its not as bright as the Dual Talon.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

how did you make your 99 look like an 05 06????


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

andyman0291;613584 said:


> how did you make your 99 look like an 05 06????


grill & headlight swap


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

If anyone has a light that goes in the windshield that they would like to sell, I NEED one for my truck


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0318.flv

I also have 10 TIR3's to install.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

my old rebuilt 8000




my 120 volt rb





old 992 





track machines with 800/1200


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

my truck


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

night shot

http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0319.flv


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

murphyslaw;613703 said:


> night shot
> 
> http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0319.flv


dint you say you had tir3 ten lets see them all on


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

The light bar and tir3's just showed up today. that is the whelen super justice mini.(brand new). I am hoping to have the tir3's installed by the end of the weekend. going to take a bit, disassemble the mirrors and fabricate all kinds of brackets.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

got the two TIR3's installed on the mirrors. took a few hrs to tear the mirror housings apart, and fabricate the wedge I had to make to level the lights.

uploading video and pictures now. its 2AM.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0330.flv

here are the rest.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

two more installed. the rest go on the back and sides. Spent most the day doing a tune up on my buddies truck.

http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0331.flv


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

murphyslaw;615352 said:


> two more installed. the rest go on the back and sides. Spent most the day doing a tune up on my buddies truck.
> 
> http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0331.flv


how hard was it to install the TIR3's in the side mirrors ???


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

groundbreakers;615411 said:


> how hard was it to install the TIR3's in the side mirrors ???


tn e a$$ to do on a jeep ill tell you thatmuch


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

It was a pain. Had to dissasemble the door panel, take the mirror off the door, take the mirror all the way apart. the hardest part was getting the glass off. it was mostly time consuming. and then because the mirrors are not flat on the front I had to fabricate some wedge's to level the light heads.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

nice work.........


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

Got the 4 rear TIR3's mounted and mostly wired up. just gotta finish up the soldering and a few more brackets to bend up. then button up the switch panel.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

here is the rear 4, still need to get a pattern I like.

http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0333.flv


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

murphyslaw;613633 said:


> http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0318.flv
> 
> I also have 10 TIR3's to install.


looks awsome

and i cant beleve it took me this long to relaize your on alaska 4x4 network too! im kinda slow


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

wow ... if all of us " AMATUERS " keep doing all our own like these setups ... were gonna put em all outta business .... LOL


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I used to do all the installs, when I worked as a reserve officer for the Clark County Sheriffs Dept. And I"m an electrical nut.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

How bad is the flashback (if any) with the windshield mount Talon? I'm wanting to get a windshield mount and don't know which way to go.


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

Doom & Gloom;620369 said:


> How bad is the flashback (if any) with the windshield mount Talon? I'm wanting to get a windshield mount and don't know which way to go.


Flashback should not be bad at all, as they are included with a flash shield. It is removable so you are not committed to use it, but with it, flashback will be eliminated. Also, just for info, the Talon has been discontinued. Some dealers like us still have a limited selection, but the new model is call the Avenger. New and improved, but some people do not like how they put the pattern switch on the plug, therefore people cannot hard wire them in and still change patterns like they could with the Talons.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I saw a couple on ebay might go for one of them. I like TLC's setup with the responder and the windshield light. I already have the HAW in the headlights and tailights, just need something higher.


----------

